# How to Transfer a Companion Coupon



## gradstudentrailfan (Jul 21, 2018)

A friend of mine has kindly offered to transfer her companion coupon to me. I called AGR and I was told that the only way to do this was for her to book the travel and for me to reimburse her. However, I see people trading these coupons on this site all the time. How do you trade a coupon?


----------



## Bex (Jul 21, 2018)

Just have your friend give you the coupon number and when you call to book, say a friend gave you a coupon and tell them that number.

(You can now use coupons online but only if they're in your account and this one will not be),


----------

